# كل ماتود معرفته عن الحديد وانواعه شرح مبسط بالعربي



## عبير عبد الرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_

الحديد

انواعة وخصائصه

*• الفصـــل الأولــــ :- *
*• المعـادن الحــديدية*
*• المعادن غير الحديدية*
*• تآكل المعـــــادن*
*• طــلاء المعــــادن*
*• دهانات الحــــديد*
*الحـديد ... أنواعه وخصائصه*


*بدايه انا حاقدم شرح عن المعادن الحديديه وكل فتره كده حاقدم جزء من العنوان السابق *


*• المعـادن الحـديدية*
*• تضم المعادن الحديدية كل من الحديد الزهروالحديد المطاوع والصلب والصلب الذى لا يصدأ , وفيمايلى أهم أنواع ومكونات وخواص المعـادن الحديدية :-*
*أولاً : الحـديد الـزهر :-*
*وهو عبارة عن سبيكة من الحديد والكربون والماغنسيوم والفسفور ويكون محتوى الكربون من 1.7% إلى4% وتتباين أنواعه تبعاً لشكل وتوزيع جزيئات الكربون فى سـبيكة الحديد الزهـر وينقسم لأربعة أنواع كالتالى :*
*1 – حـديد زهـر رمـادى 0*
*2 – حـديد زهـر أبيــض0*
*3 – حـديد زهـر مطـاوع 0*
*4 – حـديد زهـر مــرن 0 *
*ثانياً : الحـديد المطاوع :-*
*الحديد المطاوع عبارة عن حديد خالص به محتوى يقل عن 0.15% كربون ويصل إجهاد الشد للحديد المطاوع من ( 3000-3400 كجم/سم2 ) ونسبة إسـتطالة تصل إلى 30 – 40 % ، وقد إستبدلت إستخدامات الحديد المطاوع حالياً بإستخدام الصلب المطاوع 0*
*ثالثاً : الصلــــب :-*
*وهو عبارة عن سبيكة من الحديد والكربون ( بنسبة تتراوح ما بين 0.50% إلى1.50% كربون ) مع إضافات معينة من السيليكون والمنجنيز والكروم والنيكل والمولبيدنوم والفانديوم وبعض العناصر الأخرى لإنتاج سبائك الصلب لأغراض متعددة المجالات ، والصلب يمكن تصنيفه إلى ثلاثة مجموعات كالتالى :*
*أ – صلب مطاوع (طرى) ويحتوى على كربون ( بنسبة تصل 0.25% ) وله مجالات واسعة الإستخدام والإنتشار خاصة فى أعمال الحدادة بأشكال قطاعاته المختلفة 0*
*ب- صلب متوسط الكربون ويحتوى على كربون ( بنسبة تصل0.50% ) 0*
*ج_ صلب عالى الكربون ويحتوى على كربون ( بنسبة تصل 1.50% ) ويستخدم نوعىالصلب متوسط الكربون وعالى الكربون فى مجالات متميزة 0 وخصوصاً فى الأعمال الهندسـية ذات الخدمة الشاقة مثل الأعمال الإنشائية 0*
*د- الصلب متوسط الكربون ويمكن معالجته بالتسخين والتسقية لإكسابه خواص ذات مجال أوسع عند إستعماله 0*
*هـ-كما أن إستخدام إضافات السبائك مثل النيكل والكروم و المولبيدنوم والمنجنيز والسيليكون والنحاس والتنجستين والنيوبيوم والفانديوم يمكن أن ينتج صلب قابل لمقاومة الحرارة المنخفضة والعالية ومقاومة قوى التآكل والبرى ، كما أن الصلب عالىالكربون يستخدم فى إنتاج العدد والآلات 0 وأهم منتجات الصلب المستعملة فى أعمال الحدادة المعمارية هى ما يأتى :-*
*أ- قطـاعات الصلب ب- ألواح وشرائح الصلب ج- المواسـير الصـلب *
*أ‌- قطـاعات الصــلب Steel Striks *
*- أنظر جـداول قطاعات الحديد الصلب المستعملة فى الحدادة المعمارية 0 *
*ب- ألواح وشرائح الصلب Steel Sheets*
*- وتنتج الألـواح و الشرائح من الصـلب مغطاه بطـبقة من الزنك طـبقاً *
*للمواصفات البريطانية 2989 لعام 1982 0*
*- وتنتج أيضاً الألواح غير مغطاه طبقاً للمواصفات البريطانية رقم 1449*
*الجزء الأول لعام 01972 *
*- ولهذه الألواح إستخدامات عديدة فى المبانى مثل الشدات الدائمة والمؤقتة *
*وحلوق الأبواب والشـبابيك وأغطية غرف التفتيش المختلفة والصهاريج*
*والخزانات والجالترابات والقواطيع بأنواعها وصناديق البريد والحريق 0 *
*- ويمكن تثقيب الألواح لتلائم إستخدامات أخرى كذلك يمكن تشطيبها بطرق*
*مختلفة من الدهانات والتغطيات 0*
*ج- المواسـير الصـلب Steel Tubes*
*- وتنتج هذه المواسير من الصلب الطـرى طبقاً للمواصـفات القياسـية *
*البريطانـية رقم 1775 لسنة 1964 للأغراض الإنشـائية والميكانيكية0 *
*- تتراوح الأقطار من 21 مم إلى 1016 مم ( نمط خارجى ) لثلاثة تخانات*
*مختلفة خفيفة ومتوسطة وثقيلة 0*

*رابعاً : صلـب لا يصـدأ ( Stainless Steel ) :-*
*الصلب الذى لا يصدأ ليس معدناً واحداً ولكنه عبارة عن سبيكة من الصلب التى تحتوى على الأقل 12% كروم مع بعض العناصر الأخرى مثل النيكل والمنجنيز 0 كذلك يمكن إضافة الموليبدنوم وطبقاً للمواصفات القياسية المصرية وتنقسم أنواع الصلب الذى لا يصدأ إلى ثلاثة مجموعات تبعاً للبناء المعدنى لكل منها كالتالى :-*
*- Martensitic*
*- Ferritic*
*- Austenitic*
*- والتغير فى البنـاء المعدنى يحدث من خلط عناصـر السـبيكة المستخدمة*
*خصوصاً الكـروم والنيكل ، وكل نوع يتم تطـويره ليعطى مجالاً معيناً من*
*الخصائص تناسـب الإستخدامات المختلفــة 0*
*- يستخدم الصلب الذى لا يصدأ أساساً بسبب مقاومته العالية للتآكل بفعل الصدأ ، كذلك مقاومته العالية لتأثير الكيماويات 0*
*- كلما إزدادت نسب الكروم والنيكل والموليبدنوم زادت مقاومة الصلب الذى لا يصدأ للتآكل 0*
*- يستخدم فى مجالات واسعة من الناحية المعمارية تشمل التكسيات الداخلية والخارجية والقواطيع والأبواب والشبابيك والسلالم خاصة السلالم البحارى لحمامات السباحة والدرابزينات وتغطية الأسطح والأحواض والتركيبات الخاصة بالتغذية بالمياه 0*
*- ولحام هذا النوع من الصلب له إشتراطات خاصة 0*


----------



## د.محبس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بعض ماتود معرفته عن الحديد وانواعه شرح مبسط بالعربي

اسف 
لكن انت تعرف ان الحديد يستحق صفحات اكثر 

شكرا لك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2009)

_بدايه انا حاقدم شرح عن المعادن الحديديه وكل فتره كده حاقدم جزء من العنوان السابق _


د محبس حضرتك مقراتش كويس وخاصه الجمله دي انا باذن الله حاشرح كمان طرق استخلاص الحديد بس كل حاجه بالراحه


----------



## د.محبس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

بدايه انا حاقدم شرح عن المعادن الحديديه وكل فتره كده حاقدم جزء من العنوان السابق 


صدقت لم انتبه

اسف


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## Red-Storm (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك موفقه دائماً مهندسه عبيــــــــــــــــر


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## د.محبس (5 ديسمبر 2009)

باش مهندسة لحد الان نحن مه بعض وليس كل!!


----------



## سمير شربك (6 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ونذكر دائما الحديد في كل قسم وكل اختصاص


----------



## م. شريف صلاح (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ونريد الاكثر للاستفادة


----------



## Eng/Ali (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 ديسمبر 2009)

• المعادن الغير حديدية ( Non Ferrous )
وتشمل المعادن الغير حديدية الشائع إستخدامها فى الأعمال المعدنية المعمارية
النحاس والألمونيوم والزنك والرصاص وسنتكلم عن كل منهم بإيجازفيما يلى: 
1- النحـــــــاس ( Copper ) :-
والنحاس المقصود هو النحاس الأحمر ويعتبر من أهم المعادن الغير حديدية الشائع إستخدامها فى الأعمال المعدنية المعمارية لسهولة التشكيل ومقاومته العالية للتآكل ، وجودة التوصيل للحرارة والكهرباء 0 كذلك يمكن إعداد سبائك من النحاس لها صفات مختلفة لتخدم مجالات عديدة فى التطبيق 0
سبائك النحاس ( Copper Alloys ) :-
أ – النحـاس الأصــفر ( Brass ) :-
ويمثل قطاعاً عريضاً من سبائك النحاس حيث أنه يحتوى على نسبة تصل حتى 50% من الزنك مع إضافة بسيطة من الرصاص والحديد والألومنيوم والنيكل والمنجنيز لإنتاج سبائك تتباين فى درجات القوة والقابلية للتشكيل والمقاومة للتآكل 0 ويوجد ثلاثة مجموعات من سبائك النحاس الأصفر تبعاً لنسب الزنك الموجود بها وهى :
أ ) ألفـا ويحتوى حتى (37% زنك ) ويستخدم على البارد 0
ب) ألفـا بيتا ويحتوى من (37% : 46% زنك ) وهو مناسب لأعمال التشكيل
على الساخن والصب 0
ج) بيـتا ويحتوى من ( 46% - 50% زنك ) ويتمـيز بأنه قوى كما أنه 
ذو مقاومة ضد التآكل أقل من باقى الأنواع 0
ب- البـــــرونز (Bronze) :-
وهو عبارة عن سبائك نحاس وقصدير مع كميات إضافية من الزنك 
والفوسفور والرصاص والنيكل لإنتاج سبائك ذات خصائص معينة 0
- والبـرونز المحـتوى على زنك يعـرف بمـعدن المــدافع 0
- ويمكن أن يكون البرونز أقوى من النحاس الأصـفر ولكن له نفس الطولية
- وتوجد سبائك متتعددة من البرونزكل منها يستخدم حسب الخواص المطلوبة
ــــــ
*ج- سبائك النحاس والنيكل ( Copper & Nick
el Alloys ) :-
**ويتم إنتاج مجموعات من السبائك التى يمكن تشغيلها على البارد أو الساخن والسبائك التى تحتوى على ( 70% نيكل ) تتميز بمقاومتها العالية للتآكل من مياه اليحر والكيماويات ( وتعرف بإسم معدن مونل ) كما تتميز أيضاً بسهولة تشكيلها وذات قوة شد تصل إلى 700نيوتن/مم2 ( 1نيوتن = 100جرام ) 0 والسبائك التى تحتوى على ( 15- 25% نيكل ) يصل إجهاد الشد إلى ( 460 نيوتن/مم2 ) وهذا النوع من السبائك له قوة مقاومة عالية لفقد البريق أو اللمعة 
1. الألـومنـيوم ( Aluminium ) :-
تصنع معظم القطاعات المستخدمة فى أعمال الألومنيوم بطريقة البثق من سبيكة مكونة من الألومنيوم والماغنسيوم والسيليكون ( لو مع س 0.5 ) طبقاً للمواصفات المصرية رقم 1752 وتعالج حرارياً للوصول إلى أقصى صلابة وتتميز بمقاومة الصدأ والقابلية الممتازة للأنودة والتلوين 0 ويمكن الحصول على سبيكة ذو صلابة أعلى ( لو مع س 0.8- ) وفى الحالات التى تتطلب عمل ستائر معدنية تستخدم شرائح مصنعة بطريقة الدرفلة من سبيكة مكونة من الألومنيوم و الماغنسيوم لمكونات أساسية (لو مع س 2.5 ) طبقاً للمواصفات القياسية المصرية رقم (1752) 0
2. الـــــــزنك ( Zinc ) :-
معدن الزنك يتميز بمقاومة ضد التآكل تحت ظروف الإستخدام العادية ولكن يتآكل بسرعة بفعل الأحماض أو القلويات والأجواء الملوثة وتحدث ترسبات على هيئة بودرة بيضاء والزنك مادة قابلة للتشغيل فى درجات الحرارة العادية 0 كما أن إجهاد شد ضعيف وكذلك ضعيف ضد الصدمات ويعتبر الإستخدام الرئيسى للزنك كمادة تغطية كطبقة حماية ضد تآكل الحديد والصلب وذلك بغمر المعدن بأحد الطرق التالية :
أ ) بغمر المعدن فى مصهور الزنك Hot Dip Galvanizing 0
ب) الطلاء الكهربى Electroplating 0
ج‌) الرش بمسحوق الزنك والسيليكا تحت حـرارة 400 م لتكون سبيكة سطحية 
من الحـديد والزنك Sheradizing 0

د) بمسدس خاص يتم دفع مسحوق الزنك المصهور على سطح الحديد أو الصلب ****l Spraying 0
هـ) الدهان الغنى بالزنك Zinc Rich Paints 0
وتعتمد جودة طبقة التغطية على سمك طبقة الزنك وطريقة تنفيذها وكل طريقة لها
مزاياها الخاصة بها 0
3- الرصــاص ( Lead ) :-
الرصاص وسبائك الرصـاص لديها مقاومة جيدة للتآكل وذلك بسبب تكون طـبقة
سطحية فيلمـية ملتصقة من كربونات الرصـاص أو كبريتات الرصاص من ناتج
عملية التفاعل 0 والرصاص أكثر المعادن ليونة و يمكن تشكيله بسهولة فى درجات
الحرارة العادية 0 و الرصاص يمتص الإشعاعات المختلفة 0 ويتوخى الحـذر التام
عند إستخدام الرصـاص وسبائكه لأنه و أبخرته مادة سامة ، ويستخدم الرصـاص
وسبائكه فى أعمال المبانى مثل الألواح والشرائح والمواسير لتغطية الأسقف النهائية
وأعمال الصـرف و للحماية من الإشعاعات بألواح مختلفة السمك وأعمـال العزل
الصوتى 0
ـتآكل المعــــادن
**• يمكن تعربف تآكل المعادن بأنه تأثيرالبيئة المحيطة بالمعدن على المعدن نفسـه
نفسه سواء كان مغموراً فى المياه أو معرضاً للأمطار والندى أو بالتلامس مع
مادة رطبة أو بالإمتصاص من الهواء المحيط 0
• والمعادن تتآكل فى بيئة رطبة و فى وجود الأوكسجين بميكانيكية كهروكيمـيائية
وذلك بتكوين خلايا أنـودية و كاثـودية على سطح المعدن ثم يحدث الذوبان أو
التحلل بمساعدة بعض الأملاح الرطـبة المترسبة من الجو المحيط على سـطح
المعدن ، وهكذا تتكرر الظاهرة إلى أن يحدث الإنهـيار ، وهذا ما يعرف بصدأ
الحديد ( بارومة ) بالنسبة لمعدن الحديد 0
• كما أن التآكل يحدث عند تلامـس معدن بمعدن آخـر مخـتلف عنه وكذلك عند 
تلامس معدن بمادة من مواد البناء 0
• كما أن التآكل يحدث عند تلامـس الحديد مع مادة أخرى مثل الخرسانة والبياض والطوب والخشب كالآتى :- 
تآكل الحديد عند ملامسته للخرسانة
حيث تتكون طبقة حماية فيلمية على سطح الحديد ولكن عندما يحدث فقد للقلوية نتيجة للكربنة وفى وجود الكلوريدات أو الرطوبة العالية جداً تتكون بقع الصدأ علىسطح الحديد ويمكن أن تحدث شروخ فىقطاعات الخرسانة نتيجة صدأ الحديد
تآكل الحديد عند ملامسته للبـياض
تعمل الكلوريدات الذائبة فى مونة البياض على تآكل الحديد فى الظروف الرطبة فتحدث شروخ فى البياض نتيجة لصدأ الحديد وقد يسقط البياض من على الأسطح 
تآكل الحديد عند ملامسته للطـوب
يحدث صدأ الحديد عند تلامس الحديد مع الطوب أو الحجر مما يؤدى إلى حدوث شروخ فى المبانى فى هذه الأماكن نتيجة لصدأ الحديد 0
تآكل الحديد عند ملامسته للخشـب
يتآكل الحديد عند ملامسته للأخشاب التى بها نسبة رطوبة مرتفعة وبسبب بخار حامض الخليك المنبعث من الأخشاب ونتيجة لذلك يحدث الصدأ وبالتالى يحدث تحلل للأخشــاب الملاصـقة له 0
*


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 ديسمبر 2009)

إعتبارات خاصة بطبقات الحماية من تآكل المعادن 
*1 - لضمان الأمان ، يلزم الحماية من تآكل المعـادن و إختيار طريقة مناسـبة
مع مراعاة الأعتبارات التالية :-
أ – تحديد طبيعة البيئة وظروف الإستخدام التى سيتم التنفـيذ فيها لبيان العوامل
المؤثرة على المعـدن مثل الرطوبة أو أى عوامل تعرية مثل الإحتكاك و البرى
000 إلخ 0
ب - تحديد العمر الإفتراضى لطبقة الحماية و توقع فترة الصيانة الأولى للأعمال
ج – إختيار الطـريقة المناسـبة للتحكم فى التآكل ومدى جـدواها الإقتصـادية 
بالمقارنة مع أنواع أخرى للحماية حسب نوع الإستخدام و التكلفة التقديرية .
2- يراعى إستخدام قطاعات معدنية مطابقة للمواصـفات القياسية من حيث نوع
السبيكة و من حيث إستواء سـطح المعدن وإسـتقامة الأحرف والزوايا والأركان
والأبعاد المنتظمة بكامل القطاع 0 وأن تكون خالية ونظيفة من عيوب الصناعة ،
حيث أن طـبقة الحـماية ( نوع التغطية المقترح ) لا تغطى هذه العـيوب وإنما
تظهرها بدرحة أقوى ، كما ان إستخدام المعجون لا يعتبر حلاً مرضياً لعلاج عدم
إستواء الأسطح سواء للقطاعات أو الألواح المعدنية 0
*


----------



## حسن عبدالنبى فتوح (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ونريد الاكثر للاستفادة
وياريت اى حد عنده معلومات أكثر فى هذا الموضوع يضعها هنا


----------



## Yaser Alewe (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (16 ديسمبر 2009)

http://www.jfe-21st-cf.or.jp/index2.html


----------



## كرنفال العطاء (16 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية بس ياريت تفسرلي ما فوائد كل عنصر اذا زاد او اذا نقص 

مثل النيتروجين او الكربون او السبارك او الايم 

والف شكر لك


----------



## alaadigital (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا ونريد الاكثر للاستفادة


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (15 مارس 2010)

_شكرا على المجهود 0_


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (23 مارس 2010)

تسلمي الله يعطيك العافية وجزاكي الله الف خير


----------



## eng_essam_77 (24 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل ونريد المزييد وعن لحام كل نوع وانواع السلك المستخدم فى لحام كل نوع الشروط الواجب توافرها 
لان هذا الموضوع منتشر فى كل المجالات والانشائات وشكرا لك....


----------



## kindheart186 (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (23 أبريل 2010)

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى مهندسة عبير عبد الرحمن وننتظر جداول درجات الحديد ان امكن ذلك
دمتى بفضل ومنة من الله


----------



## حمد المبارك (17 يونيو 2010)

معلومات مختصرة ومفيدة جدا 

بارك الله فيك ،،،،،،


----------



## فاتح روما (28 يونيو 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## حمد المبارك (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووره 
وبارك الله فيك وننتظر بقية الأجزاء
إن شاء الله .


----------



## ahwazy (29 يونيو 2010)

شکرا علی هذه المواضیع


----------



## وسام الصكيري (30 يونيو 2010)

التوفيق من الله وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (21 يوليو 2010)

على الرغم بأن الموضوع مختصر جدا ، ولكنه بالمختصر المفيد.
بارك الله فيك ، وإننا نطلب منك المزيد 
ومن نجاج إلى نجاح.
مع تحياتي للمهندسة عبير النشيطة
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## emadkalala (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووور


----------



## ahmed shawky (27 يوليو 2010)




----------



## أحمد رأفت (28 يوليو 2010)

تمــــــــــــام 
مهندسة عبير


----------



## محمدالمذحجي (28 يوليو 2010)

شكر على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## المستغفر لله (29 أغسطس 2010)

*شكر على الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## ايهم عيسى (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (3 سبتمبر 2010)

جد الموضوع جميل ومهمة لمهندس الانتاج ان يعرف هذه الاساسيات 
اتمني انك تتحدثي عن الميتولوجيا شوية لانها جزء مكمل لما بداتية


----------



## pain master (8 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك لكن نحتاج الى معلومات اكثر


----------



## Jamal (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## وليد احمد ابراهيم (2 مايو 2011)

جهد مشكور بكل تأكيد

نتمنى من الزملاء المجتهدين اصدار بحث عن الصلب المسطح واستخداماته وصناعته


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (5 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اني اجد لديكم معلومات قيمة عن الحديد والمعادن الاخرى - اتمنى توضيح عن التركيب البلوري للحديد ( منحني الحديد - الكاربون) مع الشكر


----------



## eng.hamada adel (18 مايو 2011)

_جزاكى الله خير اختى عبير 
_ لااله الا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## علاء يوسف (18 مايو 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## malk alehsas (23 مايو 2011)

اشكرك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (23 يوليو 2011)

موضوع رائع
شكرا لك


----------



## م.الدجيل (8 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
اني اجد لديكم معلومات قيمة عن الحديد والمعادن الاخرى - اتمنى توضيح عن التركيب البلوري للحديد ( منحني الحديد - الكاربون) مع الشكر
ارجو ارسالها عالاميل

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ممنوع وضع اميلات


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله بك مهندسة عبير . موضوع مختصر ومفيد جدا


----------



## سكاماكا (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (17 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : مهندسة عبير هلا ذكرتي لنا تاثيراضافة المواد التالية لاي سبيكة معينة؟
1- النيكل 
2- الفسفور
3- السيليكون
4- النحاس
5- الكروم 
6- الكبريت 
7- المنغنيز 
8- المغنيسيوم 

شكرا لك مقدما على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## korzaty (13 أبريل 2012)

_شكرا على المجهود _


----------

